# Slow motion video showing how tablesaw blades actually cut!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This is virtually "unknown" territory and very interesting. He explains and demonstrates all the major types of sawblades from rip to crosscuts:


----------



## Domo (Oct 10, 2021)

Very good video. Thanks.


----------

